# Completely new to mac's, be kind !!



## hairy35 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello everyone.
I have just bought my first mac, but I seem to be having a few problems loading the OS onto my machine.
I have a imac G3 ppc 600mhz, I bought it with no Os loaded, so I have bought an osx disc with os9 included. I have inserted the disc (OS 9), but nothing happens. All I have on the screen is a folder icon which alternates a question mark and 2 faces. 
Has anyone any ideas what maybe happening?
Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 15, 2006)

Andy, 

The flashing folder is telling you that no OS is loaded on the hard drive. 
There is a specific keyboard sequence that needs to be done in order for your machine to start up with the CD so you can install. 

Restart the computer and immediately hold down the c key. If the CD is ejected, push it back in while continuing to hold down the c key. 

The machine will start up and you will be able to install the OS. You may need to open the CD icon to locate the Install Mac OS.


----------



## hairy35 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply cheryl
Tried but nothing happened.
I dont know if the keyboard is working I have a pro mouse plugged into the usb on the keyboard, the red light is on, but nothing on the keyboard.
Any other ideas.
PS the os9 disc is still in the cd drive, how do I remove it?
Thanks
Andy


----------



## hairy35 (Jul 15, 2006)

The continuing saga-
Took the advice given but nothing happened.
Tried again though and I now have a screen that wants me to type mac-boot, tried that but got back to the folder ico with the question mark and 2 faces.
Any help welcome
thanks
andy


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2006)

If you're still in that screen (which is the Open Firmware interface you're dealing with), type the following:

1. *reset-nvram* <hit Return>
2. *reset-all* <hit Return>

Then see if that helps out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jul 15, 2006)

> so I have bought an osx disc with os9 included


this has me wondering.  the os 9 on the os x install disks is not a bootable cd.  it is to install classic under os x after os x is installed.  can you boot from the os x installer cd?  also to get the cd out, hold down the mouse button when you turn it on, that should pop the cd out.


----------



## hairy35 (Jul 16, 2006)

Told you I was completely new to macs. Just had a look at the discs I bought, they are upgrade discs and not the software!!
Phoned a friend of mine and he's lending me his Os9 discs to get started.
Will let you know how I get on
Thanks for all of the advice though
andy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 17, 2006)

hairy35 said:


> Phoned a friend of mine and he's lending me his Os9 discs to get started.


Yikes... better not to mention stuff like that here.  While in theory it seems like an "ok" thing to do, if your friend is still using OS 9 in any fashion, he (and you) just breached the license agreement for OS 9 which is illegal (you can't "share" operating system disks).

I know it sounds silly since Apple doesn't actually sell OS 9 anymore, but just for future reference, anything even slightly illegal isn't allowed to be discussed here.

With all that aside, though, glad to hear you found a solution!


----------



## hairy35 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I will remember that.
The saga continues though, tried my friends disc but didnt work. Ive decided to try and buy an OS 9 Disc, as the computer Ive got does not want to restore anything so it makes me wonder whether the hard drive is completely empty. Does the software restore discs just 'wake' imacs up, and do they already have os9 installed on them ready for the restore discs ready to wake them? Does that make sense?
Any ideas where I can get a full os9 disc from? If apple dont sell it anymore?
Thanks


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2006)

Other World Computing

Make sure you buy the official retail version and not the gray discs that come with the Macs (OEM).  The retail version has a number 9 across the disc.


----------

